
And people wonder why kernel maintainers are grumpy. - Garbage
https://plus.google.com/111049168280159033135/posts/5YtkxtuRXTy
======
smackfu
I think it's because they take everything personally. A bad patch isn't just
bad coding, it's a personal insult to them!

